# Top Ten



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

What are your top ten favorite cookbooks and why?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Depends where I'm working and what the cuisine is. But for absolutely BASIC information about standard ingredients, I don't think you can beat Joy of Cooking. I have the 1975 edition.

Also, the 2 volumes of Mastering the Art of French Cooking. You cannot fail if you follow their recipes!

Ditto The Classic Italian Cookbook by Marcella Hazan. Again, you will learn so much from her!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Suzanne in NYC:

What is it about the 1975 edition of the JOY OF COOKING that seems to come up occasionally? I haven't read the book. But, what's important about the '75 edition?   

[ June 08, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I have so many favourite it is so hard to choose just a few...

I love The Cook And the Gardner, it's a fascinating read. 

In The Sweet Kitchen is a fantastic book. No one should be without it.

The Eurodelices collection is great.

Then there is the Itailian books and the Japanese one and lets not forget the French one...


I could go on and on on this topic....


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I was not aware there was anything special about the '75 Joy. It's just that that's the edition I have. There are great differences in many of the editions, depending on who the editor is and who published it. Maybe there are some hints in "Stand Facing the Stove," the history of Joy that came out a couple of years ago.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

In the Sweet Kitchen
Chocolate Passion
Kamman's The Making of a Cook
Nancy Silverton's La Brea
Mastering the Art...(Julia Child) 2 Volumes
any Hazan book for Italian along with Lydia Bastianich

all get high marks!

It all depends on what I'm in the mood for. I am quite cyclical. If I want to be a little more involved, The French Laundry (Thomas Keller) or any book by Charlie Trotter fill the bill...



[ June 11, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you all for the replys!


----------

